# Weapon of choice for coyote/fox hunting.



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

What's your weapon of choice for coyote/fox hunting? A shotgun, AR-15, or bolt-action rifle?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

None of the above!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like a bolt action most often. I will use a shotgun on occasion.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Lets talk a bit about writing wrongs. Weapon is the wrong word to use when referring to a sporting firearm. So many of us, myself included, have fallen under the spell of anti-gunners by using phrases like that, and "assault rifle", "battle rifle", or "auto" like saying "nine millimeter auto". Not your fault, just society as a whole. So, as of right now, lets all get together and start a campaign to rid our beloved website of bad verbiage. j102, please understand that this is not an attack on you, I just have noticed that these anti gun ownership phrases, seem to be popping up a lot as of lately. Not only here, but everywhere. As you can plainly see, I myself just dropped the "A-Bomb" above, and now have added to the debauchery. Having said that, each type of firearm has a special usage. The shotgun is great for thick brush and tight quarters calling where a called in customer could be taken very close to the caller, at times within feet. The semi-auto is great for fast action, quick follow-up shooting and pretty darned accurate out to medium distances. The bolt action firearm is great for both short range and long, and can be used out to several hundred or even a thousand yards. I've never shot a coyote at 1000, but I would imagine it's do-able. My personal favorite would be a bolt action centerfire rifle of the 22 caliber design. Preferably, with decent optics and plenty horsepower.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on JT.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well for the question asked, I prefer my R-15 for coyotes in .223, reason, I can use the same gun all year round because the adjustable stock fits me better with different clothing. Now for fox or bobcat I use a .204 bolt gun or a shotgun.

Now for JT's comment I agree, especially on the assault rifle usage for AR type rifles, but hell who am I, I get upset when people call coyotes dogs!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well stated JT bolt action, good optics and plenty of horsepower.......sounds like a 220 Swift........... :smile:


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

JTKillough said:


> Lets talk a bit about writing wrongs. Weapon is the wrong word to use when referring to a sporting firearm. So many of us, myself included, have fallen under the spell of anti-gunners by using phrases like that, and "assault rifle", "battle rifle", or "auto" like saying "nine millimeter auto". Not your fault, just society as a whole. So, as of right now, lets all get together and start a campaign to rid our beloved website of bad verbiage. j102, please understand that this is not an attack on you, I just have noticed that these anti gun ownership phrases, seem to be popping up a lot as of lately. Not only here, but everywhere. As you can plainly see, I myself just dropped the "A-Bomb" above, and now have added to the debauchery. Having said that, each type of firearm has a special usage. The shotgun is great for thick brush and tight quarters calling where a called in customer could be taken very close to the caller, at times within feet. The semi-auto is great for fast action, quick follow-up shooting and pretty darned accurate out to medium distances. The bolt action firearm is great for both short range and long, and can be used out to several hundred or even a thousand yards. I've never shot a coyote at 1000, but I would imagine it's do-able. My personal favorite would be a bolt action centerfire rifle of the 22 caliber design. Preferably, with decent optics and plenty horsepower.


Understood and I completely agree.


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

Indiana Jones said:


> None of the above!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So? What is your choice?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If he says semi-auto-bull whip I'm gonna remind him that those whips can be used for a lot more than just bulls.....

I really like my falling block #1 in .204.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

M1 Garand

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

.950 JDJ

nothing smaller will do the job as well :hunter4:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

j102, I will apologize for everyone getting of actual question. It happens a lot on here, either off topic or with way out of porportion on answers. I think you asked a real good question, now for the guys with cannons for the answer, this guy is new to the forum. Sorry for my rant, I think its age.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, at least this thread didnt turn to food 

ok, now for my honest opinion

for yotes i like my AR's in .223,which i also use for every other type of predator

but i am contemplating getting a .22 mag rifle for fox

just because i need an excuse to go buy one

the Henry Golden Boy in .22 mag is something i have always wanted


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

prairiewolf said:


> j102, I will apologize for everyone getting of actual question. It happens a lot on here, either off topic or with way out of porportion on answers. I think you asked a real good question, now for the guys with cannons for the answer, this guy is new to the forum. Sorry for my rant, I think its age.


I appreciate it. It's not a problem. I'm a member of a few forums and it happens all the time. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your responses.


----------



## cliffhangernlv (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm seriously considering a BLR 81 in 7mm08. Just to be different. I have an M1A 308 in the meantime


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> j102, I will apologize for everyone getting of actual question. It happens a lot on here, either off topic or with way out of porportion on answers. I think you asked a real good question, now for the guys with cannons for the answer, this guy is new to the forum. Sorry for my rant, I think its age.


I was sincere. I actually prefer my M1 Garand even though I've only taken it out once. When the pelts are no good and fur friendly goes out the window, I will be using it exclusively.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I hear you Indiana jones, I also will use different guns during the summer months. I was commenting because his question was, shotgun, Ar or bolt gun


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If were talking more specific than bolt, ar, or shotgun. I prefer a .243 bolt. It knocks them dead and is not the fur monster you would think. I like 55gr nosler varmegeddon. They are meant for blowing up praire dogs but in my expereince do well on coyote and fox. They penetrate pretty well before they explode inside. I were prefer the prospect of more hole and finding the coyote quick over looking for one with only a small hole. My chances of shooting a coyote go up with the more stands I make. If I waste 2 hours tracking a run off.... well thats time I could have spent calling.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> I hear you Indiana jones, I also will use different guns during the summer months. I was commenting because his question was, shotgun, Ar or bolt gun


In that case i havent tried yotes with my shotgun yet. Or a bolt gun. So I guess AR! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Short said:


>


Knowing how much Short has a love/hate relationship with coyotes...seeing this made me laugh so hard!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I can see why he quit for awhile, to dam expensive the way he does it, lmao


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> I can see why he quit for awhile, to dam expensive the way he does it, lmao


He quit for about 45 minutes. I got a call that night about how the impending snow would be perfect. And sure enough we were out that weekend. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm new to this, so I've been carrying a selection of firearms. The smallest bolt gun I have is a 260 Remington. I like it a lot and mounted a 4.5-15x42 Burris. I finally found a good load with the 95 grain V-max bullets.

I don't have an AR in 223 with a scope, so I've been toting an AR in 300BLK. Not a long range rifle, but pretty good for under 150 yards or so.

I do have a 223 with a scope, a Ruger No.3. I also have a No.1 in 243. I just started loading varmit bullets for that, haven't worked up a load yet that I like.

I have a flat top reciever for an AR, I need to get a barrel for it and try that.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been trying for a couple years to get a coyote with a bow and I've come close several times. So far I have shot most coyotes with my Ruger M77 Hawkeye All Weather bolt action rifle.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen them all fail in cold weather if not properly cleaned and lubed.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> Yeah.....I think it was more like an hour and a half. And we were squirrel hunting...not predator hunting.


We havent been out for coyotes since? I coulda sworn we went back out like right after that. Ive been a few times. We should try for Sunday. For the record that was a bug squirrel. Borderline predator...

Aaargh mateys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> Yeah...and the only way you killed that squirrel was by heart attack.....too may close calls and it fell out of the tree....oh wait...I made it fall out of the tree.......


Because you insisted on those .22 shotshells and he was WAAAAY up there. By the time I dropped a FMJ in the 10/22 you had him with that red rider bolt gun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Dupe post


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

one of these two


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice choices..............


----------

